# Configurare eth0, dispaly manager, grub dopo l'installazione

## maildx

Hola, premetto che sono un principiante nella conoscenza di linux.

Ho eseguito l'installazione di gentoo da liveCD ed è andata abbastanza bene.

- DISPLAY MANAGER

NOTA ho installato xfce4

poi nella scelta dei servizi da avviare automaticamente ne ho scelto uno riguardante la grafica che non mi ricordo,

e per sbaglio non ho settato il display manager di default ma ho visto che il sistema ha scelto gdm se non erro.

Per prima cosa non riesco a far partire il DISPLAY MANAGER:

il file : /etc/conf.d/xdm

Ha settato come variabile:

DISPLAYMANAGER = "gdm"

file /etc/rc.conf

XSESSION="xfce"

Quando eseguo startx mi compaiono 3 shell grafiche ed un orlogio.

Cosa posso fare?

- BOOT LOADER GRUB

Ho modificato il file groub.conf per eseguire il boot anche di windows.

NOTA: la visualizzazione al momento d'avvio di grub si vede soltanto un cursore in alto a sinistra.

my groub.conf:

```

timeout 8

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Come posso fare per vedere la scelta del sistema operativo?

poi io non trovo il file /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz l'ho cercato anche con find ma non c'è, perchè?

- SCHEDA DI RETE ETHERNET eth0

La schesa di rete non me la rileva.

Ho dato un'occhiata al manuale di installazione e dice di installare dei driver dopo averli scelti da /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net ma che driver deve installare?

come si riconosce il driver giusto per la propria scheda di rete?

- Informazioni sul mio PC

CPU: pentiun d

SCHEDA VIDEO: randeon x600 pro 256

LAN: Marvel Yukon 88E8001 Gigabit LAN controller supports marvell virtual cble tester technology

HD: SATA I

Grazie!!!

----------

## djinnZ

display manager: non sono un esperto di gnome e xfce ma a naso mi pare che hai selezionato un  login manager inesistente. Se gnome non è installato devi usare xdm al posto di gdm.

scheda di rete: hai provato con ifconfig -a ?

In genere la scheda viene riconosciuta automaticamente ma devi creare manualmente il link /etc/init.d/net.lo -> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 e devi configurare di conseguenza /etc/conf.d/net.

lspci visualizza l'hardware del computer oppure da qualche parte c'è un apposito form (è stato fatto per debian ma funziona per tutti) dove mettere l'outputi di lspci per ricevere tutte le informazioni del caso.

----------

## maildx

Grazie!!!

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> display manager: non sono un esperto di gnome e xfce ma a naso mi pare che hai selezionato un  login manager inesistente. Se gnome non è installato devi usare xdm al posto di gdm.
> 
> 

 

Hai proprio ragione.

Con DISPLAYMANAGER = "gdm" oppure "xdm" e eseguendo

/etc/init.d/xdm restart 

mi dice che non trova il file anche se c'è invece gdm non è presente cosa sto sbagliando?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scheda di rete: hai provato con ifconfig -a ?
> 
> In genere la scheda viene riconosciuta automaticamente ma devi creare manualmente il link /etc/init.d/net.lo -> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 e devi configurare di conseguenza /etc/conf.d/net.
> ...

 

ifconfig -a non ha dato risultato

poi il link non è settato in quel modo ma nella directory init.d/ faccio una breve lista dei file in questione:

...

net.eth0 -> net.lo

net.lo

...

il file net.eth0 non c'è!!!

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lspci visualizza l'hardware del computer oppure da qualche parte c'è un apposito form (è stato fatto per debian ma funziona per tutti) dove mettere l'outputi di lspci per ricevere tutte le informazioni del caso.
> 
> 

 

Grazie x la dritta!!!

----------

## ckx3009

se lanci startx e' normale che appaiano le 3 shell bianche, per questo devi lanciare un DE per avere la tua interfaccia grafica. 

in base al tuo login manager, vai a modificare il file /etc/conf.d/xdm e gli metti gdm per gnome desktop manager, kdm per il kde desktop manager e forse lasci xdm per xorg desktop manager (che e' quello generico e va ugualmente bene). indipendentemente dal DM che usi, dovrebbe riconoscerti tutte le GUI che hai installate, senza rompere le scatole.

personalmente ti direi di installarti kdm, soprattutto se hai intenzione in futuro di usare kde.

cmq una volta che hai modificato il file xdm, se vuoi che la tua GUI starti automaticamente al boot, devi aggiungerlo al runlevel di default:

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

in caso contrario, puoi startare a mano il tuo DM dando un comando. per esempio per startare kdm basta scrivere "kdm" (senza gli apici) in console. 

facile facile!

per la rete, e' possibile che tu non abbia caricato i driver giusti nel kernel: dovresti aggiungere il driver corretto per il chipset della tua scheda di rete: lo vedi con lspci che e' un pacchetto di pciutils (dato che non hai la rete funzionante non puoi emergerlo, ma il livecd lo ha gia', quindi basta lanciare lspci dal livecd, chrootare e ricompilare il kernel con il driver corretto: se hai bisogno di delucidazioni riguardo a questo passaggio, chiedi pure o leggi la guida di gentoo sul sito)

da quello che vedo, cmq, se la tua scheda di rete e' davvero quella che dici, in make menuconfig devi abilitare il modulo:

```
   ->  Device Drivers

       ->  Network device support

           ->  Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

               ->  <*>   New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support
```

per il grub.conf commenta le righe "splashimage..." e "initrd..." dato che probabilmente non hai ne' l'uno ne' l'altro.

per ultima cosa, un consiglio: le informazioni sul pc come le hai date tu, non sono utili: quando e' necessario dire cosa si ha sul pc, si deve postare l'output di lspci, che e' uno dei modi piu' completi.

----------

## maildx

Grazie!

- DM

xdm è già installato nel runlevel di default, poi ho soltanto installato xfce4 e non ho GNOME o KDE.

/usr/bin/xdm: no such file...  perchè?

- ETH0

per la scheda di rete ci devo vedere un po grazie alle tue direttive ti saprò dire... 

- GRUB

Per grub scusami ma avevo fatto un copia incolla e poi lo ho modificato ora è preciso al mio dile grub.conf

```

timeout 7 

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1) 

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 

title Windows XP 

rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1 

```

Grazie ancora

----------

## ckx3009

- DM

/usr/bin/xdm: no such file...  perche' probabilmente non e' installato o e' installato in modo scorretto: 

```
emerge xdm
```

- ETH0

dovrebbe essere la prima cosa da mettere a posto questa, dato che altrimenti non puoi installare nuovi pacchetti

- GRUB

il grub.conf all'inizio, se non hai initrd e splashimage *deve* essere cosi' (se i tuoi dischi sono quelli indicati, ovviamente):

```

timeout 7 

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1) 

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4 

title Windows XP 

rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1 

```

se tu gli dici di mettere un'immagine che non c'e', lui ti fa vedere un'immagine che non c'e', quindi schermo nero. per quello non vedi il bootloader.

----------

## maildx

- GRUB

il mio discho sda è suddiviso

sda1 -> ntfs

sda2 -> ext2 /boot        150mb ( non penso che sia un problema)

sda3 -> swap

sda4 -> ext3 /

file groub.conf:

```

timeout 7 

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,1) 

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 

title Windows XP 

rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1 

```

splash.xpm.gz  non c'è ho provato con 

```

find / -name splash.xpm.gz

```

ma nulla!

Se tolgo le stringhe -> /boot  non cambia assolutamente nulla 

non so più cosa fare con il boot loader!

----------

## ckx3009

adesso ti picchio....cancella il tuo grub.conf e metti il mio!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## maildx

Mi dispiace dirtelo ma il tuo grub.conf non va bene!!!

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

ci deve essere!

----------

## maildx

Come posso ripristinare almeno il boot da windows?

Grazie!

----------

## ckx3009

in effetti hai usato genkernel quindi la initrd ti serve. la splashimage *non* ti serve invece, quindi toglila

per far bootare winzozz basta che durante il tempo di boot, quando vedi tutto scuro, premi la freccina in giu' e dai invio.

se non hai letto la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10 ti consiglio di farlo. leggitela bene in modo che tutto sia chiaro.

un consiglio di buon uso del forum: quando devi fare 2 post uno dietro l'altro, non farlo: edita l'ultimo che hai fatto.

----------

## maildx

Ok grazie!

Ripristino windows e poi riproverò con l'installazione manuale.

ciao vi farò sapere!

----------

